# possible alternative models for IG



## zealotic (Oct 11, 2008)

hey guys, I'm an IG player, obviously, and have recently found that when I look at my cadians a little bit of the tallarn/fremen fan in me dies a little.

I was wondering if any of you have seen any models which could be easily converted to tallarn desert troopers. In that I mean a similar scale model in desert kit that looks reminscent of the descriptions of fremen from Dune, even if its from a fantasy setting army in some random game.

I post this because i just can't get myself to buy the outdated tallarn models from GW, and forgeworld might as well take my unborn child as far as prices go.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

You can do them with GS, cadians and enough spare non-helmeted heads.
You'll need the GS for sleeves on their tunics and boot wrappings (puttees?)
You could use Wood elf hooded heads or thin rolls of GS to wrap the bare heads (to make a shemagh) or even a keffiyah.


----------



## zealotic (Oct 11, 2008)

although I could do that, I field 65 men in my 1500 point army, and it goes up from there, thus making that approach un-economical from a sheer time point of view.

I had thought I had found my messiah when I looked at the warriors of Harad, but then I realized that the LOTR models are only 25mm. To narrow down my requirements i really just need 28mm hooded heads that kinda look like the harad, or tallarn, heads.

However at this point, after hours of googling, posting on several forums, I think I'm gonna start tryin green stuff later today. I should be done by some time in November... sometimes I hate guard


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

zealotic said:


> although I could do that, I field 65 men in my 1500 point army, and it goes up from there, thus making that approach un-economical from a sheer time point of view.
> 
> I had thought I had found my messiah when I looked at the warriors of Harad, but then I realized that the LOTR models are only 25mm. To narrow down my requirements i really just need 28mm hooded heads that kinda look like the harad, or tallarn, heads.
> 
> However at this point, after hours of googling, posting on several forums, I think I'm gonna start tryin green stuff later today. I should be done by some time in November... sometimes I hate guard


Always remember if it's worth doing it's worth doing well. you can get there, and this is probably the best forum for helping its members.


----------



## zealotic (Oct 11, 2008)

ok so my attempts at making hoods produced me setting a model on fire (don't ask) and am at a loss for being able to find a good tutorial on hoods. I'm guessing i'm missing an obvious one on this very forum,

from a style perspective, i now know i'm gonna use the high elf archer legs, with cadian torsos, and helmetless heads (with hoods eventually), but i'm still looking at sashes, and am considering a cape over the right shoulder.

What would you guys do in my shoes?


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

What I"d do is this:
Settle in with a jar of water, a roll of GS, a pile of Cadian torsos, High elf legs and unhelmeted heads and go from there.

Unlike other alternative heads/bodies, there is nothing for Fremen in the miniatures range in plastics. Making them is the hard work.

Alternatively, you could buy the Necromunda Van Saar gangers.
They look to be wearing stillsuits.
Still, that would cost you the earth. Depends on what your time is worth, really.
And how much you want an army that is "yours".


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I think Eldar Rangers have good capes that you could maybe utilise. I can't remember exactly but I saw a kill team in the 4th ed BRB if you want a bit of inspiration. Personally I'd probably LoTR it up, even if they are a little small.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Hm... since you're open to lines from other companies, here are a few you might be interested in:

Idrian Skirmishers from Warmachine (privateerpress.com)










From Black Scorpion, there's a large range of Iraqi insurgents (blackscorpionminiatures.com)










Also, if you are interested in Stilt Suits, you might want to have a look over at Corvus Belli's line of Infinity miniatures (www.corvusbelli.com). This particular one is from the Haqqislam faction.











Anyway, just wanted you to have an idea of what's out there.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Let's see

Wood Elf Glade Guard heads - nice but I found them a bit hard to stick on the models, could be just me though.

Various Space Marine heads - Dark Angels Veteran heads might be an idea, easier to add than the glade guard heads possibly. Some of the Chaos Marine heads with rebreathers and the top knots might be worth considering.

But the best bet would be scouts, which offer a great range of specialised heads, as well as camo cloaks and sniper rifles.

Outside of Games Workshop's ranges, go for the Menoth range from Privateer Press, as they offer a lot of desert zealot troops, including deliverers, vassals of menoth, and the awesome Harbinger (she's going to lead my Menoth army).

Additionally some of the plastic warjacks could make great sentinels.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay I know that you said not to ask, but seriously how did you set your model on fire?


----------



## zealotic (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks for all the responses, my current preferred avenue of approach is to find a way to trick the eye to see the warriors of Harad models as 28mm, and just say that the people from my fluff planet are really short.

and i set a model on fire when i tried to melt the plastic slightly to make it easier to bend, unfortunately i'd forgotten that i was drunk at the time, and was watching adventure time (greatest stupid show ever by the way) and set the lighter too close to the model, set it on fire, panicked, dropped it, and it took me just about a solid 30 seconds to realize that i had water at hand to put it out.... that was a good night.

near fatal stupidity aside, i think i'm going with piemaster and just buying the harad models. Does anyone have any pictures of any 40k model next to a Harad, or really any lotr model which is human, so i can figure out an approach for the conversions while i make my orders?

edit: oh and as far as the menoth warjacks go, i'm just waiting for the release of the menoth plastic light jacks then i'm in as far as sentinels go


----------

